
Fascism is back. Blame the Internet - imartin2k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/05/21/fascism-is-back-blame-the-internet/
======
ardent_uno
Or if you're able to pull your head out of the dirt, blame an elite class
which cares little for the common person and pushes a tone-deaf agenda to the
detriment of the masses.

The internet just allows people to communicate and air their grievances. It is
a medium, not a source.

